# [H] Obscurus sucht Schattenpriester (Powerraider)



## obscurus-guild (1. Juli 2007)

Wir, Obscurus sind eine erfolgreiche PVE-Gilde auf dem Server Taerar.

Wir raiden:


- The Eye (clear)
- Mount Hyjal (clear)
- Black Temple (clear)

Illidan down!



Zur Zeit suchen wir


1 Off-Krieger
1 Schamanen
1 Schurken
1 Magier


als Verstärkung für den bisherigen Spielecontent.

Cross-Realmbewerbungen sind natürlich gerne gesehen!

Wir bieten euch eine nette, raidfähige Spielgemeinschaft, bei der man Rund um die Uhr in Gemeinschaft spielen kann. Wir bieten natürlich das gesamte Spektrum an Erwartungen, die an eine Gilde gestellt werden

- fähige und erfahrene Raid- und Gildenleitung
- Homepage mit Portal und Forum mit vielen Funktionen
- Teampeak und Ventrilo-Server
- Durchdachtes DKP-System

Natürlich erwarten wir auch einige Dinge von euch

- Mindestalter: 20 Jahre
- Teamfähigkeit in einer Gruppe
- Dein Equip sollte unseren Raidinstanzen angemessen sein, d.h. Karazan/T4 Niveau
- Bereitschaft zur Umskillung wenn der Raid dadurch bevorteilt wird. Pro Raidskillungen
- Überdurchschnittliches Spielverständnis- und Spielweise
- Die Zeit für mindestens 5 Raids in der Woche (Zur Zeit raiden wir zwischen 19 und 23 Uhr, an Wochenenden 14-20 Uhr)
- Einsatzbereitschaft in Form von Flasks/Elixieren, Foods, Ölen/Steinen
- Spass und Ausdauer an der Herausforderung bei neuen Encountern.
- hohe Forenaktivität
- Funktionierendes Micro, Teamspeakclient



Wenn Dich diese Voraussetzungen nicht abschrecken und Du meinst, der Richtige für unsere Gilde zu sein, so wirf bitte einen Blick in unser Bewerbungsforum, lies dir den Thread "Vor der Bewerbung bitte lesen" durch und bewirb dich. Wir melden uns umgehend über unser Forum bei Dir.


Wir freuen uns auf Deine Bewerbung und wünschen Dir viel Glück!

http://www.obscurus.eu

Die Ausschreibung findest Du hier:

http://www.obscurus-guild.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8394


----------



## Myhordi (2. Juli 2007)

Wollt ihr nihilum kopieren^^   bei den zeiten kann man eigtnlich kein rl mehr haben
Eine frage in der bewerbung ist hält dich etwas von deinem rehcner fern hier mal ei  ausschnitt aus einer bewerbung von einem def tank
v
    * Durchschnittliche Spielzeit je Tag: hmm also von 10 bis auch mal 24h+ alles drin voll nerd halt xD
    * Stört das Abendessen deine Spielzeit zwischen 18:30 und 23:00 Uhr? nein
    * Hast du Hunde die du während den Raidzeiten Gassi führen musst? nein
    * Hällt dich sonst etwas vom Rechner fern? nein
    * Kannst du 4 tage die Woche Raiden (zwischen 19:00 - 23:00)? 100%
    * Musst du in den nächsten 4 Monate zur Bundeswehr oder hast andere langfristige Verpflichtungen?: war ich bereits / nein
    * Hast du uns sonst noch etwas zu erzählen?


oder die hier hab ich noch razusgesucht
    * Durchschnittliche Spielzeit je Tag: hmm also von 10 bis auch mal 24h+ alles drin voll nerd halt xD
    * Stört das Abendessen deine Spielzeit zwischen 18:30 und 23:00 Uhr? nein
    * Hast du Hunde die du während den Raidzeiten Gassi führen musst? nein
    * Hällt dich sonst etwas vom Rechner fern? nein
    * Kannst du 4 tage die Woche Raiden (zwischen 19:00 - 23:00)? 100%
    * Musst du in den nächsten 4 Monate zur Bundeswehr oder hast andere langfristige Verpflichtungen?: war ich bereits / nein
    * Hast du uns sonst noch etwas zu erzählen?

oder die hier
# Durchschnittliche Spielzeit je Tag: schwer zu sagen,so 10-14std
# Stört das Abendessen deine Spielzeit zwischen 18:30 und 23:00 Uhr? nein
# Hast du Hunde die du während den Raidzeiten Gassi führen musst? nein
# Hällt dich sonst etwas vom Rechner fern? nein
# Kannst du 4 tage die Woche Raiden (zwischen 19:00 - 23:00)? ja
# Musst du in den nächsten 4 Monate zur Bundeswehr oder hast andere langfristige Verpflichtungen?: nein


----------



## Thoor (2. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mag ja alles stimmen was du sagst MyHordi aber jeder kann mit seinem Leben machen was er will und wenn sie Zeit haben unds ihnen Spass macht besser als irgendwelche krummen Dinger zu drehen...

BTW: Alter deine Schreibfehler sind aber echt schlimm ich hoffe das kommt von der Flüchtigkeit


----------



## Myhordi (2. Juli 2007)

Ja das sind alles Flüchtigskeitfehler


----------



## Skabeast (4. Juli 2007)

wenn ich sowas schon wieder lese wir sind POWERRAIDER rofl, frei nach dem motto: rl ist nur was für die leute, welche in wow nichts erreicht haben....da mach ich mal diesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (4. Juli 2007)

Es gibt halt Leute die sich sehr für WoW interessieren, und? Jedem das seine. Wenn das nunmal die Anforderungen der Gilde sind, dann ist es halt so. Wenn man im Arsenal nachschaut sieht man, dass das eine sehr gute Gilde ist (Tank hat T5 full) von daher sind auch die Anforderungen recht hoch.
Und die Raidzeiten finde ich persönlich eigentlich auch noch recht human. Das können Leute mit Beruf und Family eigentlich hinbekommen. 19 - 23 Uhr ist doch okay in der Woche. Und am Wochenende 14-20 Uhr. Ist doch ne perfekte Zeit meiner Ansicht nach. Die haben die Zeiten so gelegt, das Berufstätige (nehmen wir mal mich, ich arbeite von 06:00 - 16:00, meinen Nebenjob lass ich mal Weg) abends schön Raiden können (vorher bisschen mit Kinder spielen, Mittag essen, Frau/Mann kümmern) und noch abends genug Zeit zum schlafen haben. Und die Wochenendzeiten sind meiner Ansicht nach auch super. 14-20 Uhr schön den Nachmittag/Jungabend bisschen raiden und Abends noch mit seinen Kumpels einen saufen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich persönlich gehe Abends eh immer erst ab 22 Uhr weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Von daher versteh ich nicht was das soll, Leute ohne RL.. Naja ich finds noch human..


----------



## Myhordi (4. Juli 2007)

Die meisten müssen abe rso 10 stunden am tag on sein


----------



## Szyslak (4. Juli 2007)

Tut mir Leid, aber wer sagt das? 10Std/day Onlinepflicht lese ich aus den Anforderungen nicht heraus.. Da steht lediglich die Raidzeit..
Was du meinst sind die Bewerber die schreiben das sie mehr als 10Std/day on sind..


----------



## obscurus-guild (10. Juli 2007)

*Update*


----------



## Dalinga (10. Juli 2007)

Wollte mich mal ein bischen auf eurer Seite umschauen, aber die Werbung ist absolut abschreckend, sorry nach drei klicks mit wiederholender Zwangswerbung die jedesmal ein paar Sekunden alles blockiert war ich weg.

Btw. Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## obscurus-guild (10. Juli 2007)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Wollte mich mal ein bischen auf eurer Seite umschauen, aber die Werbung ist absolut abschreckend, sorry nach drei klicks mit wiederholender Zwangswerbung die jedesmal ein paar Sekunden alles blockiert war ich weg.
> 
> Btw. Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.




Cookies erlauben und fertig


----------



## obscurus-guild (2. September 2007)

*update*

1 Offkrieger
1 Schamane
1 Schurke
1 Magier

gesucht


----------

